# Pregnant!!!



## anne de cock (Nov 9, 2001)

Hi all,I came to this pinboard a couple of months ago with the story that my doctor said I would never be able to become pregnant because of my IBS ... well, guess what? HE WAS WRONG!! I'm so happy you can't believe it! Also because we only just started trying since I was too scared that I might have something else terribly wrong with me ... But no, some 15 tests later there's nothing they could find except my very nervous colon (as they called it!). I just thought I'ld let you know and thank you again for the friendly words you put in when I was really scared and depressed!Thanks again!!Anke


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Anke,CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!I am so happy for you !!!SO , when is your due date ???Jeanne


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Congrats!!!







Hope you have a wonderful 9 months!!!!Erin


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

Congratulations!!! Have a happy and healthy nine months and beyond!!!


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Van harte gefeliciteerd ! ( translation: Heartfelt Congratulations!).You must be over the moon. Being pregnant is such a wonderful thing. Best wishes for the coming months,Fay


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Whoo hooey!


----------



## anne de cock (Nov 9, 2001)

Hi Girls ! Wow, thanks for all the reactions, it makes me feel even better ! It’s only early days but my due date should be 02/02/03 … if all goes well obviously !I do worry from time to time though …. when I’m in pain like yesterday I get all depressed and think that the baby might be suffering together with me. Everybody already told me that this cannot be the case but when I’m in that mood, I’m not easily convinced. However, today is a better day and I keep my fingers crossed that – according to a lot of women – my IBS might get better during this pregnancy. Keep fingers crossed !Thanks again,Anke oh and this one's for Fay! Hallo Fay!Dit is niet echt een Nederlandse naam, hï¿½? Uit welke stad ben je afkomstig? En hoelang woon je al in Schotland? Groetjes!


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Ha Anke,Ik heet Ingeborg, geboren in Rotterdam, laatste woonplaats in Nederland Bergen op Zoom, woon in Schotland sinds Sept '99 vanwege manliefs werk.Groeten,Fay







(Sorry girls, we just had to talk Dutch for a while!)


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Hi Anke,Congratulations!! I had a baby girl 7 months ago and it is the most wonderful experience I have ever had.Stacey


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Congratulations and welcome to the club..I'm due in September.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Anke,I'm due in December, and I can tell you from personal experience that the baby can not feel IBS pain.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Thats right I've also been told that the baby cann't feel the IBS pain, but I'm sure he can hear the gurgles and bizarro noises in my belly!


----------



## anxiolytics (May 15, 2002)

That's wonderful!Just out of curiosity, why did your doctor think you couldn't get pregnant with IBS?Guess you proved him wrong!


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

Congratulations. That's exciting news. Wishing you the best pregnancy ever,Brandi


----------



## Anka (Apr 29, 2002)

Congrats! I have two healthy boys 7 and 4 and the baby definately will not feel the pain you feel, if anything he or she might like the all the gurgling sounds!


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

Anke, Congrats to you!!







I have been off the pill since March 2001, and I'm still not pregnant. Hopefully soon I will fall pregnant, because my hormones have settled and my periods are nearly regular (nearly is near enough in my family, as all the women get their's when their bodies feel like it.







)All the best!Bye for now.


----------

